# What pattern?



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay I am getting ready to paint windsocks. Do you guys have a preferred pattern for the black tail feathers. I have seen V's and I have seen X's. Does it matter or is it 6 in one hand half a doz in the other?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm assuming you're talking about the snows?

Here's the stencil we're using:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yep snows it is! I have a similiar pattern but I have seen the Vs so just wanted to see if there was a preferance. I will go with the X then since that is what you NODAK PRO SNOW KILLAAAAs are using! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

We try hard. I would not use the word pro, however.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

PC

Guess that would depend on how detailed you wanna get. Im using the same "NoDak X" that Chris posted.....but I am thikin bout copying Jim Jones' patterns from www.customnorthwinds.com. He sells stencils but at $60 each I think I can wing it....so to speak. :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

We are far from pros at shooting those white bastards.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well it looks like you guys do pretty good (by the pictures) and it sounds like you guys have a lot of fun (which is the name of the game). Like I have said in earlier posts I would just like to shoot one white devil over decoys this spring. I don't have big expectations for this spring season as I will have a lot going on in my life (moving in, waiting for all my decoys to get there) but by time spring 05 comes I think the snows are gonna wish that I never came to ND!!! 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I guess one pattern doesn't really suit all....

Take a look at this picture for example, if you look at the rear ends you can see different black detailing.....depending on how the goose is moving and how they have their wings tucked, etc. So maybe use a simple template like the X, and for some add some more detailing up the sides and maybe up the middle a bit.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks again Chris. Do you think I should use that neck collar pattern as well?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ive heard form the old timers that " If you paint it they will come". :lol:


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Oh man I want a red collar!!!!


----------

